# Need Help with Difference in '59 Impala vs Bel Air vs Biscayne



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a guy who wants to see me a 59 Biscayne with a 350 Engine. The car is completely solid (straight wings, grill, doors etc). I know there is some chrome differences, so I'm here to ask for help with identifying the differences in the exterior and interior chrome, badges, etc.

If you have pictures, that would help even more. Thanks


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i assume were talking 2dr impala had a roll down quarter window. the other 2 had a post by the quarter window. when your looking at a bel-air/biscayne your often missing lights 2 of them. the 59 had the same tail lights, very few options, and looked more plain jane. used chevy logos as aposed to impala. 

like a work truck silverado with no extras, power steering, power windows, carpet, bone stock dish bowl hubcaps.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

impala
















biscayne


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

the impala is a no post car as opposed to the bel-air/biscayne has a full frame door^^^^^^^


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

If you're planning on building a Lowrider, ignore the guy. Period.








and noooow come the people saying that Biscaynes, BelAirs, DelRays, 4 doors, etc make great lowriders. Whatever.



The Scientist said:


> I have a guy who wants to see me a 59 Biscayne with a 350 Engine. The car is completely solid (straight wings, grill, doors etc). I know there is some chrome differences, so I'm here to ask for help with identifying the differences in the exterior and interior chrome, badges, etc.
> 
> If you have pictures, that would help even more. Thanks


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Here are the pics of the Biscayne. There are some trim pieces missing. 

Anyone have pics of the interiors?

<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

man the post really ruins the look for me....i will, however, admit that if no one would have said anything id probably have missed it


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Post is a post...it's only one thing. The car looks great, I say go for it. You may kick yourself later.

And 4 doors do look great low.....lowlowlow, get over it.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Alot of hotrodders prefer the post cars.... not popular with the lowrider crowd. Biscayne is a stripped down, dechromed, bare bones model so dont expect alot. That one looks solid though.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

The non Impala 59s are still pretty badass, I wouldn't lowride one myself, but lowrod style they're dope. Not big on chopping the top off cars, but a permanent convertible 59 lowrod :thumbsup:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks good and solid,not popular in the lowrider world.
But hey remember its ur pocket and ur style not anybody elses


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

To be honest, if people want to try to "Out Class" each other, Cadillac is still General Motor's luxury vehicle line as it was back in 1959. I just wanted to know the noticible differences.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Whats up Fletch?

I think the roof is actually a little taller on them too (some post cars had a higher roof, but dont remember which ones).


either way, some cutting, metal work, TIG welding, a little chopping and that would make a bad ass roadster (who needs side windows, hahaha).


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up Tattoo! You know me, I always have some crazy idea to do something. It would be easy to do a little cutting, welding and put some Impala trim on there and no one would know the difference! hahaha.



TATTOO-76 said:


> Whats up Fletch?
> 
> I think the roof is actually a little taller on them too (some post cars had a higher roof, but dont remember which ones).
> 
> ...


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah i would put some impala trim. down the sides would help the look a nice color would help yeah its very nice


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> What's up Tattoo! You know me, I always have some crazy idea to do something. It would be easy to do a little cutting, welding and put some Impala trim on there and no one would know the difference! hahaha.


I really dig customs. Take like 2" out of the front pillars and 4" out of the rear. remove the posts, ditch the door glass and quarter glass, make it a true roadster.









































and an aircraft setup.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> I really dig customs. Take like 2" out of the front pillars and 4" out of the rear. remove the posts, ditch the door glass and quarter glass, make it a true roadster.
> 
> 
> and an aircraft setup.



wait, you might be too tall for that.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

I may have to add 5 inches to the doors and then push the seats waaayyyy back.




TATTOO-76 said:


> wait, you might be too tall for that.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

440sled said:


> View attachment 414037




That's a nice 59 Bel Air! I can see the difference in the side trim!


----------

